

McNealy: I would have run HP if they'd asked me  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/100811-mcnealy-i-would-have-run-251755.html?hpg1=bn

======
suking
I don't know too much on his history tbh, but didn't Sun go to hell when he
was CEO?

~~~
cagenut
fta:

    
    
      *McNealy, 56, co-founded Sun in 1984 and was its top executive for 22 years, making him one of the longest-serving CEOs in Silicon Valley history.* 
    

he both built it and oversaw its fading

